# Prestige saddle fitting?



## xspiralx (15 January 2014)

Hi all

Hoping for some advice. I'm vaguely looking for a new saddle and have been offered a Prestige Paris D for a reasonable price.

But I'm not sure on the sizing. It's a 31cm.

My horse tends to the narrow side of medium (my current saddle, a Zaldi, is stamped 31 and is slightly too wide, he has a riser under it - but I'd say it's a fairly roomy medium fit) but he is rising 6 and may well fill out further.

I've read various things online, including that a 31 in a Prestige comes up very narrow, others saying either 32 or 34 is Standard Medium, some saying 34 is more M/W.

 So just asking for anecdotal feedback really - does anyone have a Prestige and if so, what size and what type of horse?

I will happily look for a 32 or 34 if it seems that is the consensus of the sizing for a standard medium fit.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## DonkeyClub (15 January 2014)

I had a 33 prestige and it was for a medium wide to wide horse...


----------



## xspiralx (15 January 2014)

Ah thank you! That helps.

I know you can get them adjusted a bit, but I wouldn't want to buy one that is 3 sizes out.


----------



## dieseldog (15 January 2014)

The bottom of this link shows the width fittings.  I have a 35 on mine who was in a ideal medium if that helps, do wear it with a half pad.

http://www.prestigeitaly.com/page.asp?menu=custom&LAN=ENG


----------



## CrazyMare (15 January 2014)

I can check mine - She was in a MW Albion.

THINK its a 33. She has certainly grown more wither and lost fat/gained muscle and narrowed in frame since having the Albion as a fatty 4 yr old!


----------



## Wheels (15 January 2014)

Mine is a 33 which I believe to be slightly wider than an average medium.  Certainly my horse did not fit in a jeffries medium


----------



## Jesstickle (15 January 2014)

you can have one let out as many sizes out as you want as the tree is infra red re-mouldable. My saddler is adamant that you can do it as much/as often as you want! My 32 (medium in other saddles) has just been let right out to a wide.

It was bought for a normal, young TB and used with a pad so she had room to grow in to it. so 32 is probably a normal medium. Mine was let right out but fatso has lost weight so I think it's about to come back in again!


----------



## xspiralx (15 January 2014)

Fab thanks! So actually if I got the 31, it should be fine to let out to a 32/33 if needs be, but 31 is probably accurate in terms of a slightly narrow medium...


----------



## Jesstickle (15 January 2014)

well probably worth checking with whoever you plan to get to do it but that's what she tells me. Mine went out at least two sizes and doesn't seem to have suffered any ill effects. And I was told no problem to let it back in again once horse loses a bit of weight


----------



## measles (15 January 2014)

You should I am told be able to adjust it but it's not something I've had done with mine. A 31 would be very narrow - ours are in 34 and that is a medium/wide. As others have said 33 is roughly a standard medium. Old Mill Saddlery can adjust them and have the specialist prestige kit needed so they told me.


----------



## dieseldog (16 January 2014)

You can change the side by 2 sizes either way, they heat the tree up and remold them I think, I choose a saddle with flocking so that I could also alter it that way if I needed to.

http://www.sportshorseservices.co.uk/prestige-saddle-width-adjustment-460-p.asp


----------



## xspiralx (16 January 2014)

Thanks all.

I will hold fire for the moment and keep an eye out for a 32 or a 33 then I think.


----------



## VickyP (16 January 2014)

32 is the standard mediumm size, but as others have said you can get them adjusted slightly either way.


----------

